# Rede Agrometeorológica Gestão Rega Alentejo



## Vince (25 Jan 2008 às 23:55)

Sistema Agrometeorológico para a Gestão da Rega no Alentejo:

http://www.cotr.pt/sagra.asp

*Estações:*

- Estremoz (Estremoz)
- Herdade do Outeiro (Ferreira do Alentejo)
- Herdade dos Lameirões (Moura)
- Perímetro de rega da Vigia (Redondo)
- Perímetro de rega de Campilhas e Alto Sado (Alvalade do Sado)
- Perímetro de rega do Caia (Elvas)
- Perímetro de rega do Divor (Évora)
- Perímetro de rega do Mira (Odemira)
- Perímetro de rega do Roxo (Aljustrel)
- Quinta da Saúde (Beja)
- Serpa (Serpa)
- Viana (Viana)


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jan 2008 às 11:48)

Se equipassem melhor o IM se calhar não precisavam de gastar tantos recursos em rega mas pronto o estado é que sabe


----------



## AnDré (26 Jan 2008 às 11:49)

É o que eu digo:
SNIRH, SAGRA, DRAPALG.

Porque não terem todos os dados numa página só?!

Obteriamos valores climatáticos muito mais precisos!


----------

